# Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

habe mich eben mit einem Kumepl gestirtten ob mein einen Kescher beim angeln dabeihaben muss. ich bin der meinung ich brauche nur meine angel + fischtöter odeR? mein kumepl meint wenn ich ohne kescher angeln gehen würde könnte ich ne anzeige kassieren weil ich ein zu großen fischen gar nciht ladnen könnte und ihn somit umsonst quälen würde.
Wie sieht es rchtlich aus? was muss ich dabeihaben ausserm dem Fischtöter?
geht um die rechtliche seite.
thx


----------



## Lucius (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



dr.exe schrieb:


> habe mich eben mit einem Kumepl gestirtten ob mein einen Kescher beim angeln dabeihaben muss. ich bin der meinung ich brauche nur meine angel + fischtöter odeR? mein kumepl meint wenn ich ohne kescher angeln gehen würde könnte ich ne anzeige kassieren weil ich ein zu großen fischen gar nciht ladnen könnte und ihn somit umsonst quälen würde.
> Wie sieht es rchtlich aus? was muss ich dabeihaben ausserm dem Fischtöter?
> geht um die rechtliche seite.
> thx




Also soweit Ich weiss ist ein Kescher Pflicht.......


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Das kommt glaube ich auf die Gewässerordnung drauf an , ich nehme meistens keinen mit , ausser wenn ich auf Hecht oder Karpfen fische.
Ach ja du brauchst noch ein Massband


----------



## Meister (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Lucius schrieb:


> ist ein Kescher Pflicht.......


 
schrieb es und hat Recht

Gruß Meister


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Gesetz oder dergleichen  ist nichts, nur der tierschutzrechtliche Umgang mit Fischen.
Um das zu erreichen braucht man etwas zur Anlandung,Hakenlösen, grösse Feststellen und zur waidgerechten Tötung.
Die schwammige Formulierung lässt Raum bei der technischen Weiterentwicklung von Kleinteilen.


----------



## Wolfsburger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Verboten ist es. Zumindest bei uns.

Würde aber sagen das das Angeln ohne Kescher auf Raubfisch machbar und schonend sein kann.

Karpfen dennoch würde ich lieber Keschern


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@ Meister

Worauf stuetzt du diese Annahme? Ich kann dazu weder in den einschlaegigen Gesetzen noch Verordnung etwas finden.

Anlanden kann ich mit der Hand genauso.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## don rhabano (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Du musst eine Landehilfe mitführen (tu ich nie ,da Handlandung).
Du kannst auch einen gebogenen Draht mitnehmen und sagen das ist ein Gaff so nur als "Alibi" .
Kescher ist trotzdem noch das sicherste ,auch wenn du den Fisch zurücksetzt.

lg


----------



## Pikebite (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Einen Kescher mitzunehmen sollte in deinem eigenen Interesse sein. Es gibt nämlich kaum was Ärgerlicheres, als einen guten Fisch am Haken zu haben und den nicht landen zu können. Stell dir ne steile Steinschüttung vor und einen 3pfündigen Brassen am Band. Wie kriegst du den aus dem Wasser ohne "Schöppnetz"?


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

als es geht mir darum das wenn ich mit der spinnroute losziehe ich ja strecke machen will. und da ich kein auto habe und meistens mit dem bike losfahre will ich halt sowenig wie möglich, aber soviel wie nötig dabeihaben.
mein jetztiger kescher ist leider zu unhandlich fürs fahrad.
mit der spinnroute bin ich eigentlich auf hecht, zander, rapfen aus.


----------



## Pikebite (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



dr.exe schrieb:


> als es geht mir darum das wenn ich mit der spinnroute losziehe ich ja strecke machen will. und da ich kein auto habe und meistens mit dem bike losfahre will ich halt sowenig wie möglich, aber soviel wie nötig dabeihaben.
> mein jetztiger kescher ist leider zu unhandlich fürs fahrad.
> mit der spinnroute bin ich eigentlich auf hecht, zander, rapfen aus.



Auf der Spinnroute mit der Spinnrute 

Ok, dann denk dir das Beispiel von oben mit einem 8pfündigen Hecht. Da bist du genauso am Ende.


----------



## don rhabano (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Natürlich muss man das Landegerät den gegebenen Ufersituationen anpassen !
Du kannst dir auch nen Watkescher auf den Rucksack schnallen ,nen Klappkescher ans Fahrad festmachen oder nen Lipgrip verwenden ,falls du mit Handlandung nicht hinkommst!

lg


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Leider ist da wo cih Fische eine Handlandung nicht möglich :-( also doch riesen Kescher mitschleppen?
ich weiß es ist wohl beser für mcih, aber ich habe noch nie was über 50-60cm gefangen^^, deswegen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nie richtig einen kescher gebraucht.
fange meistens nur so zeug zwischen 20 und 50 cm :-(


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Auf der Spinnroute mit der Spinnrute



hä? wie meinste daS?


----------



## don rhabano (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Lidlkescher ! 
Ist noch recht kompakt ,kannst du aufs Fahrad machen oder an den Rucksack ; ist stabil,reicht auch für nen Meterhecht und kostet nicht viel!

Einziger Nachteil: Drillinge hängen sich schnell ins Netz ,da nicht gummiert.

lg


----------



## Hechters (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@ dr.exe

Rechtlich?!? Ich bin Spinnfischer. Ich pflege ein Messer, einen Lipgrip mit Maßband und einen Betäubungsstock mit zu führen.
Außerdem dabei einen Jutesack, für den gefangenen, maßigen, verwertbaren Fisch.:vik:

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich kann das Gebot einen Kescher mitzufuehren nur in diversen Gewaesserornungen finden allerdings in keiner VO oder einem Gesetz.

D.h. wenn es bei dir in der Gewaesserordnung steht und du diese anerkannt hast, musst du einen Kescher mitfuerhren.

Sonst nicht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## wal haken (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

bei unserem verein ist es pflich einem kescher hakenlöser ein massband o.e kulli und vereinspapiere und sportfischerverein und totschläger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Gesetz hin oder her

auch wenn´s nicht einfach wird: mal die Denkmaschine anwerfen


dr.exe schrieb:


> ...ist da wo cih Fische eine Handlandung nicht  möglich...


und es sich dann selbst zur Pflicht machen


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

dann brauche ich einen neuen sehr günstigen Kescher der recht kompakt ist (wegen fahrad)
@don was meinste mit lidlkescher?


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@ Bruzzelkacker

Scheinbar laesst es die Kapazitaet deiner Denkmaschine nicht zu den ersten Beitrag zu lesen und auch zu verstehen. Er fraegt hier ob ein Kescher Pflicht ist und er, wie sein Kumpel sagt, eine Anzeige kassieren kann, wenn er keinen dabei hat.

Man sollte allerdings lesen koennen.

Jan


----------



## the flyfisher 97 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

einen Kescher von lidl


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

ich habe grade die lidl website durchsucht und scheinbar gibts die ncihtmehr? :-(


----------



## Nimos (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Bei uns (AV Achim) ist der Kescher Pfilcht, wer keinen dabei hat und erwischt wird kassiert eine Geldstrafe von 200€. Aus diesem Grund nehm ich mir einfach immer nen kleinen Watkescher mit der in meinen Rucksack passt um wenigstens nich die Geldstrafe zu kassieren.


----------



## ranndale (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

moin
habe mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber ... bei uns ist es so : hast du keinen kescher dabei zahlst du strafe an den verein. gelehrnt habe ich mal das ich ein kescher, messer, hakenlöser und ein maßband dabei haben muss . ohne die sachen loszugehen macht auch wenig bis garkeinen sin . 
darum ist der streit zwischen dir und deinem kumpel von meiner seite aus überflüssig . geht halt zusammen los und knobelt aus wer das ding tragen muss  .
so denn 
mfg rann:vik:


----------



## Arthur & Albert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Also ich glaube dass die angel mit dem fischtöter dass wichtigste am Angeln ist den ohne angel kannst du nicht angeln und ohne fischtöter tust du den fisch quälen ob es rechtlich stimmt weiss ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Wie willst du einen Fisch unter allen Umständen sicher und schonend landen? Also Kescher

Wie willst du feststellen, ob ein Fisch das Maß hat? Also Maßband

Wie willst du ihn verwerten, wenn nicht ordnungsmäß betäubt und getötet? Also Schlagholz und Messer

Es ist so einfach, wenn man einfach logisch denkt und nicht alle Energie darauf verwendet, mal wieder nach haarsträubenden Schlupflöchern, Wenns und Abers sucht!

Bei einigen habe ich den Eindruck, Angeln ist eine Art der Anarchie, der sie ums Verrecken zu frönen haben!


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Andal

Da machst du dir es aber ziemlich leicht. Es kommt doch total auf die Gegebenheiten am Wasser an und was ich vor hab.

Bin ich im Bergbach mit der Fliegenrute und der Wathose unterwegs, werde ich wohl kaum mit kapitalen Faengen zu rechnen haben. Also fuer was einen Kescher?

Bin ich bei Hecht oder Wallerangeln und *kann* die Handlandung bzw. den Wallergriff, fuer was dann den Kescher.

Wenn dr.exe schreibt seine Faenge sind um die 30 cm und er ist mit der Wathose unterwegs (das hat er zwar nicht geschrieben), fuer was dann einen Kescher?

Ich kann auf Grund meines Griffstuecks meiner Fliegenrute ziemlich exakt abschaetzen of ein Fisch das Mass hat oder nicht, also fuer was das Massband?

Wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme, was selten vorkommt, dann reicht dem meist der Griff meines Taschenmessers als Schlag aus, also fuer was einen Schlagholz?

Das hat nichts mit Anarchy zu tun, das hat damit zutun, das ich mir, wenn ich einige Kilometer durchs Bachbett wate, keinen Wolf tragen will.

Ergaenzung: Wenn diese Ausruestung sooooo unverzichtbar und absolut wichtig fuer eine waidgerechte Ausuebung der Angelei waere, dann waeren sie sicher in irgendeiner VO vorgeschrieben und zwar mit Angaben wie ein solches Teil auszusehen hat.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ja Jan ich mache es mir immer so leicht, wie es geht und mit dem ganzen Klimbim im Schlepptau bin ich gegen jede Anfechtung gefeit. Es ist so wunderbar einfach, einen geruhsamen Angeltag zu genießen.


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Das ist halt der Unterschied wenn ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin. Oft muss man dann noch den Fluss queren und man ist wirklich froh um jedes Teil das man nicht dabei hat.


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

danke jan.
ich bin zu folgendem entschluss gekommen womit wir die diskussion beenden können:
- Kescher ist kein muss, also solange es nciht in an dem Gewässer pflicht ist
-trotzdem brauche ich einen neuen kescher der klein genung ist um ihn auf dem bike mitzunehmen. am besten mit teleskopgriff oder sowas. sollte halt klein sein.
ich habe zwar ncoh nie was größeres als 58cm gefangen. aber das soll ja nciht so bleiben, würde gerne mal 70-80cm hecht oder so fangen.
das wäre für mich schon richtig geil (ich weiß bei anderne fängt der richtig geile hecht erst ab 1m oder so an^^).
also empfehlt mir mal nen kleinen kescher. habe um die ecke ne angel-bode filiale.
oder doch online bestellen?
was muss ich ausgeben?
10€25€? habe keine kohle im moment.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich kann die Sache mit dem Kescher auch gerne ausmalen...

...beim Friedfischangeln ist er eh obligatorisch, es sein denn, man stippt sich ein paar Köderfische zur Hand und selbst da gibts bisweilen Überraschungen.

...beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus ist das Wasser auch mal weiter von einem weg, als der Arm reicht und wegen einem Fisch mag ich so gar nicht gerne ins Wasser fallen.

...gleiches gilt beim Forellenfischen am Wildbach. Kannst du ruhig glauben, ich habe über 40 Jahre am Alpenrand gelebt und gefischt.

...fürs Bootsangeln gibts Kescher, in die passt auch die Mutter aller Hechte. Allemal besser, als blutige Finger, oder Aushakler in letzter Sekunde. Wobei blutige Finger in gewissen Spinnfischerkreisen ja Wunden der Ehre sein sollen. Ich bin aber weder Masochist, noch in dem Alter, wo man sowas noch nötig zu haben hat.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Janbr schrieb:


> wenn ich mit der Wathose unterwegs bin



Und genau da dient mir mein Kescherstab auch noch als Watstock. #h


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

danke andel, welche kescher kannst du mir für meine zwecke empfehlen?


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

dr.exe

Ab welcher groesse ein richtig geiler Fisch anfaengr liegt wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters. Mir ist eine richtig shoene, aber wilde Forelle leiber als eine 80 cm Zuchtsau mit angefressenen Flossen, die nach 30 Sekunden weiss zeigt.

Das Problem mit Keschern ist natuerlich, das haeufig die Billigmodelle keine sehr guten Gelenkkoepfe haben und schnell den Geist aufgeben. Ich wuerd deshalb am besten wirklich in den Laden und mal orentlich drann rumfummeln ob er auch haelt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## tino86 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen Fischereischein erlangt und in dem Vorbereitungskurs (in Hessen) wurde uns gepredigt: es sei Pflicht, laut Hessischen Fischereigestz, bei jedem Angeln einen Kescher, ein Betäuber, ein Messer,
Maßband, ein Hakenlöser sowie die notwendigen Papiere mitzuführen und auf verlangen des Kontrolleurs vorzuzeigen!!

Jedoch sind die Fischereigesetze von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.


----------



## Janbr (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@tino

Das hab ich schon von vielen gehoert, allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt weder in Bayern, NRW oder Hessen etwas drueber in Rechtsverordnungen finden.

Aber schau selbst: http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1152

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ein guter Kescher hat einen endstabilen Gelenkkopf, für Spinnfischer ein gummiertes Netz, für alle Zwecke mehr als ausreichend weite Bügel und einen stabilen, ja nicht zu kurzen Stab, wahlweise teleskopierbar. 

Den absoluten Allroundkescher habe ich noch nicht gefunden und deshalb fünf Stück in Gebrauch; je nach Zweck einen anderen.


----------



## dr.exe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@ andal ich habe doch meine zweck beschriben oder?
ich brauche keine 5 kescher^^


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Aussuchen muss du ihn schon selber und wenn Bode vor der Haustüre liegt, dann geh hin und suche aus.


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Das habe ich immer dabei:
Angelschein
Kescher (Gaff)
Messer
Totschläger
Maßband
Zange
Plastiktüte
Verbandskoffer (-tasche)
Kippen
Feuer

Alles andere an Tackle und Kram richtet sich nach der Angelart.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie willst du einen Fisch unter allen Umständen sicher und schonend landen? Also Kescher
> (...)
> Es ist so einfach, wenn man einfach logisch denkt und nicht alle Energie darauf verwendet, mal wieder nach haarsträubenden Schlupflöchern, Wenns und Abers sucht!
> 
> Bei einigen habe ich den Eindruck, Angeln ist eine Art der Anarchie, der sie ums Verrecken zu frönen haben!



Danke, Andal! #h


----------



## MadFisch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Normalerweise findet man die Landungshilfenpflicht in der jeweiligen Gewässerordnung wieder, die soweit ich weiß auch jedes Angelgewässer haben muss.

Die Gewässerordnung muss als Grundlage die Gesetzeslage berücksichtigen. So dass in allen mir bekannten Gewässerordnungen auch eine Landungshilfe Pflicht ist. Soweit ich weiß leitet sich diese auf Grund von Tierschutz und dem Zwang zur schonenden Behandlung geschützter/untermaßiger Fische ab. 

Einfacher geschlussfolgert hat es schon seinen Grund, dass in der Angelprüfung eine geeignete Landungshilfe ausgewählt werden muss und Handlandung keine ist...

Und nur weil man etwas nicht im Gesetzestext findet, heißt nicht das es keine Regeln/Gesetze dafür gibt. Vieles im Recht leitet sich aus den "interessantesten" Begründungen ab, deshalb studiert man Recht auch sehr lange 

Auf der sicheren rechtlichen Seite ist man deshalb nur mit Landungshilfe.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

in NRW ist der _*Unterfangkescher*_ Pflicht, und nicht irgendeine _Landungshilfe_
siehe prüfungsfrage aus der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung (Fischerprüfungsordnung), hier nachzulesen, Anlage 1

*32. Welches Zubehör muß der Angler unbedingt beim Angeln bei sich  haben?
*a) Unterfangkescher, Zentimetermaß, Schlagholz, Messer, Hakenlöser
b) Ersatzrute, Regenzeug, Rutenhalter
c) Ersatzposen, Drahtsetzkescher, Ersatzrolle

danach könnt ihr tonnen von grips und gaffs mitführen, ohne kescher wärt ihr aber arm dran.

nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob nicht der ein oder andere antwort b oder c bejaht.

(eigentlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher)


----------



## Jennic (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob nicht der ein oder andere antwort b oder c bejaht.
> 
> (eigentlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher)



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dr.exe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

so war grade beim bode und habe mir einen neuen kleiner kescher gekauft.
165KN-7003
ist die atikelnummer.
dazu habe ich mir 80cm teleskostange gekauft die ich auf 1,3m ausziehen kann.
die stange hat nur 4€ gekostet^^. ichd enke bei nem größeres fisch wird die stange auch schnell verbogen sein. 
den kescher kann man wenn die stange nciht dran ist zusammenklappen.
naja besser als gar kein kescher dabei zu haben^^.
mein andere kescher ist definitiv zu groß.
ca 80*80 und ne dicke 2 m Stange und die lässt sich nciht mal zusammenklappen.
zu groß fürs fahrad.
meint ihr ich habe einen fehlkauf mit dem brownning gemacht?


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> in NRW ist der _*Unterfangkescher*_ Pflicht, und nicht irgendeine _Landungshilfe_
> siehe prüfungsfrage aus der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung (Fischerprüfungsordnung), hier nachzulesen, Anlage 1
> 
> *32. Welches Zubehör muß der Angler unbedingt beim Angeln bei sich  haben?
> ...



mag zwar sein, daß es in den prüfungsfragen steht, deswegen ist es aber noch lange nicht fischereigesetzlich geregelt.
also wenns im fischereigesetz in der fischereiverordnung oder in der gewässerordnung nicht drin steht ist es auch keine pflicht.
in den prüfungen gibts eben immer noch fragen,die an der realität vorbeigehen,mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt.

antonio


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> ...also wenns im fischereigesetz in der fischereiverordnung oder in der gewässerordnung nicht drin steht ist es auch keine pflicht...



ich würde das an deiner stelle einfach mal so hinnehmen, weil die Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung (Fischerprüfungsordnung) sich sicher aus irgendwelchem gesetz herleitet.

und falls dir das nicht reicht, dann mach ich dich auf die durchaus nicht mehr so abwegige möglichkeit aufmerksam, dass das landen eines fisches ohne 'schonenden' unterfangkescher durchaus wegen verstoßes gegen das tierschutzgesetz verfolgt werden kann (auskunft fischereigenossenschaft rhein nrw).

ansonsten verweise ich auf den kommentar von andal
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2970615&postcount=27


----------



## Pikebite (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



dr.exe schrieb:


> hä? wie meinste daS?



Es heißt Spinnrute (ohne "o"). Eine Route ist ein geplanter Weg bzw. ein Streckenverlauf.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Pflicht ist ein Kescher bzw was zum landen(bei uns in Ba-Wü ist ein richtiger Unterfangkescher Pflicht !), Hakenlöser, was zum betäuben der Fische, Messer für den Herzstich dieser auch Pflicht ist wenn du Fisch entnimmst und was zum abmessen der Fische ala Zollstock oder Maßband.


Du kannst aber auch mit so nem DIngs Bums gehen wenn du auf Hecht und Zander gehst... ah wie heisst der Stab den wo du im Unterkiefer einhängst - ich selber halte aber garnichts von diesem Utensil das war wohl eine der schrottigsten Erfindungen die letzten 15 Jahre.... weil das Kiefer eines Fisches nie und Nimmer dafür ausgelegt ist sein gesamtes Körpergewicht zu tragen - da schadet man nem Fisch bei falscher Anwendung mehr als einem lieb ist !!!


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

ich hab da auch mal ne frage. ich fische am rhein in rlp. ich kann weder in der landesfischereiordnung, gesetz oder gewässerordnung was dazu finden. jeder sagt immer es wäre pfilcht einen kescher mit zu nehmen. seit geraumer zeit suche ich dazu expliziete angaben im netz wo ichs schwarz auf weis lesen kann.
ich find einfach nix!
kann mir da mal jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Wenn auf den bereits erwähnten Dokumenten nichts drin steht, sagt der Erlaubnisschein dazu etwas?
Ich habe das bislang für meine Gewässer - wenn überhaupt - nur dort drin gefunden...
Auch wenn es explizit keine Vorschrift ist, ein "Landenetz" dabei zu haben, so sagt mir mein Verstand und meine Vernunft, dass ein solches Ding wertvolle Hilfe sein kann! Ich hab schon so manchen "Sportfreund" bei einer "Handlandung" eine "Bauchlandung" im Wasser machen sehen... :q


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

nein auch in meinem erlaubnisschein steht nichts diesbezüglich drin. nur schonzeiten,maße, gebiete...
ja natürlich macht es sinn den dabei zu haben. aber darum gehts mir nicht. jeder behauptet der wäre pflicht und damal bei uns im kurs wurde es auch gesagt. aber dazu muss doch irgendwas im netz zu finden sein wo man sich im fall des falles drauf beziehen kann.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

wenn es nirgends drin steht ist es auch keine pflicht und niemand wird dich belangen können, wenn du keinen kescher dabei hast.
wirst du aber beim "unbeholfenen" hantieren/landen des fisches gesehen und es erfolgt darauf hin ne anzeige wegen verstoßes gegen das tierschutzgesetz, könnte es passieren, daß du dran bist.
jetzt kommt der gesunde menschenverstand, der mir sagt/sagen sollte was kann ich tun um nicht in situation 2 zu geraten.

antonio


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Die Diskussion kommt immer wieder mal auf und ausser der "urbanen Legende" ist mir hinsichtlich einer "gesetzlichen Kescherpflicht" auch noch nichts untergekommen!
Weder Hessen, noch Bremen oder Meckpomm haben das in Gesetz oder Verordnung enthalten!
Nur mein alter Bremer Verein hatte das eine Weile im Erlaubnisschein stehen - aber das war noch zu meinen Jugendzeiten. Wie das aktuell ist, weiss ich allerdings nicht...


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Hallo in die Runde,

bin zwar neu im AB angel aber seit 24 Jahren hab schon den einen oder andere kapitalen am Band gehabt und auch sicher gelandet Dank Keschers.
Dieses suchen nach Schlupflöchern und der gleichen da kann ich nur den 
Kopf schütteln geht doch nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand und der Waidgerechtigkeit es muß doch nicht immer alles bis ins kleinste geregelt 
sein da wird sich dann über die Bürokatie beschwert.
Mir ist auch noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen das ein Fisch wegen einem zu großen Kescher verloren gegangen ist oder hat da schon einer von euch was gehört???
Zu meiner Angelausrüstung gehört selbstverständlich ein Kescher beim Ansitzangeln ist das das erste was aufgebaut wird und das letzte was abgebaut wird.
Beim Spinnfischen hab ich immer griffbereit meinen Klappkescher dabei.
Ich geh doch zum angeln um mich in der Natur zu enspannen nehm den einen oder anderen Fisch mit setze aber gerne auch wieder zurück das hängt immer von der Situation ab dabei ist für mich wichtig das es immer Waidgerecht zugeht das haben wir ja in der Sportfischerprüfung gelernt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## paulmeyers (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Franky, beim Bremer Verein ein Kescher mitzuführen.

Moin Moin Astacus!


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

*Im Streitfall *geht es in der Regel um das waidgerechte Anlanden des Fisches im Sinne und im Einklang mit des/dem Tierschutzgesetz/es, welches nur durch einen ausreichend großen Kescher gewährleistet wird. Ein Vorposter hat dies schon richtig erkannt.
Das Tierschutzgesetz steht in der Normenpyramide oberhalb von bspw. Vereinssatzungen und/oder Gewässerordnungen. Und als Bundesrecht auch über den jeweiligen Landesfischereiverordnungen.

*Mithin ist die "Keschermitführpflicht" aus dem Tierschutzgesetz abzuleiten*.


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Es geht um das waidgerechte Anlanden des Fisches im Sinne und im Einklang mit des/dem Tierschutzgesetz/es. Ein Vorposter hat dies schon richtig erkannt.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz steht in der Normenpyramide oberhalb von bspw. Vereinssatzungen und/oder Gewässerordnungen. Und als Bundesrecht auch über den jeweiligen Landesfischereiverordnungen.



und genau darum geht es hier in dem tread nicht!#q
ich nehme grundsätzlich immer einen kescher mit. es geht nicht darum obs sinn macht oder nicht sondern obs gesetztlich geregelt ist. einen lipgrip zb finde ich persönlich auch alles andere als waidgerecht. er gilt wohl aber als landehilfe. zu mindest dort wo eine vorgeschrieben ist. 
man liest und höhrt ja immer wieder dass es leute gibt die sich so ein ding einstecken und es nur dabei haben falls sie kontrolliert werden und bestenfalls mal das maßband benutzen. 
wenn nun aber keine landehilfe vorgeschrieben ist können die das ding auch getrost zu hause lassen.
aber wie gesagt, darum geht es hier nicht.


ich dachte im tierschutzgesetz steht nur die sache mit dem setzkescher?


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Explizit steht weder das Eine, noch das Andere da drin, § 1 TierSchG i.V.m. § 17 TierSchG wird aber dahingehend ausgelegt.


----------



## Fabsibo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich nehme sogar zum Barschangeln einen Kescher (Barschkelle/Fliegenkescher mit gummierten Netz) mit, auch mit Wathose. Wir machen meist ab 35-40cm, je nach Gewässer ein zwei schöne Bilder von den Fischen und setzen sie dann zurück. Allerdings dauert es ja immer eine gewisse Zeit, bis die Kamera parat ist, der Fisch abgehakt etc. 

Um den Fisch nun nicht unnötig lange außer Wasser zu halten, Keschern wir den Fisch, lösen den Haken im Wasser und lassen den Fisch solange im Kescher, bis der "Fotograf" in Stellung ist. Nach dem Foto kommt dann der Fisch sofort zurück ins Wasser. Ich denke so ist es immer ein guter Kompromiss und es schadet nie einen Kescher (gummiert) dabei zu haben, vorallem wenn man gerne Bilder macht und so schonend wie möglich verfahren möchte.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> *Im Streitfall *geht es in der Regel um das waidgerechte Anlanden des Fisches im Sinne und im Einklang mit des/dem Tierschutzgesetz/es, welches nur durch einen ausreichend großen Kescher gewährleistet wird. Ein Vorposter hat dies schon richtig erkannt.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz steht in der Normenpyramide oberhalb von bspw. Vereinssatzungen und/oder Gewässerordnungen. Und als Bundesrecht auch über den jeweiligen Landesfischereiverordnungen.
> 
> *Mithin ist die "Keschermitführpflicht" aus dem Tierschutzgesetz abzuleiten*.



nein ist es nicht.
es gibt weit aus mehr landehilfen als den kescher oder eben möglichkeiten den fisch ordnungsgemäß zu landen ohne daß dies ewigkeiten dauert.

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> und genau darum geht es hier in dem tread nicht!#q
> ich nehme grundsätzlich immer einen kescher mit. es geht nicht darum obs sinn macht oder nicht sondern obs gesetztlich geregelt ist. einen lipgrip zb finde ich persönlich auch alles andere als waidgerecht. er gilt wohl aber als landehilfe. zu mindest dort wo eine vorgeschrieben ist.
> man liest und höhrt ja immer wieder dass es leute gibt die sich so ein ding einstecken und es nur dabei haben falls sie kontrolliert werden und bestenfalls mal das maßband benutzen.
> wenn nun aber keine landehilfe vorgeschrieben ist können die das ding auch getrost zu hause lassen.
> ...



die steht dort auch nicht drin.

antonio


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

stimmt hab ich auch gerade festgestellt. da steht garnix drin mit kescher....

einen fisch zu fangen nur um bilder zu machen, ob mit oder ohne kescher steht aber quasi drin...
aber darum gehts ja hier nicht.
 eine c&r diskussion gibts ja hier im board bereits genug.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ohne das jetzt mit diesem konkreten Sachverhalt in Verbindung zu bringen: 

In Gesetzen sind Dinge nicht unbedingt konkret aufgeführt. Wenn da z.B. etwas von "waidgerechtem Anlanden" stehen würde, findet man das, was gerade als waidgerecht angesehen wird, oftmals nur in irgendwelchen Kommentaren zu dem jeweiligen Gesetz, oder in Urteilen der aktuellen(!) Rechtsprechung, nicht aber im Gesetz selber. 

Da man, außer in den Vorschriften für bestimmte Gewässer oder in einzelnen Vereinen, darüber wenig Konkretes zu finden scheint, kann man es vielleicht so formulieren oder interpretieren, wie einer meiner Vorposter: 

Es ist in den Gesetzen nicht exakt und einheitlich definiert, ob ein Kescher immer und überall Pflicht ist. Um aber rechtlich immer auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, sollte man einen dabei haben. 

Aus genau diesem Grund taucht das wohl auch bei den Fragen zur Fischerprüfung auf.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

weil ungesichert eine endlos-diskussion.
100 leute = 200 meinungen.

nach einer (freundlichen) diskussion am rhein mit einem kontrolletti (hat 'nen kontrollzettel abgehakt, punkt unter anderem "käscher dabei?") haben wir beide uns jeweils erkundigt, ob pflicht oder nicht. wir beide konnten keine eindeutige gesetzliche vorschrift zur käscherpflicht finden, von der RFG (die die kontrollzettel gestaltet hat) gabs nach grübeln die auskunft, das ergäbe sich aus dem tierschutzgesetz.

kann man jetzt diskutieren wie man will, siehe '100=200', ich finde antonio hat in seinem post #*54* *die* antwort gegeben.

für mich als angler am rhein auf tückischen buhnen mit tiefer abneigung gegen eventuell fatale stürze gibts nur eins: mit käscher (bin für landgang statt hollandreise).

geht mir also eher um mich als um den fisch.

mach ich mir eine schöne zeit am rheinstrand, dann hab ich einen grip oder handschuh dabei. nur für den kontrolletti, weil: entweder abhaken im wasser oder stranden.

ach ja, geh ich nicht am rhein, dann geh ich im freien ausland.


----------



## Fabsibo (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> einen fisch zu fangen nur um bilder zu machen, ob mit oder ohne kescher steht aber quasi drin...
> aber darum gehts ja hier nicht.
> eine c&r diskussion gibts ja hier im board bereits genug.




Hatte ich auch nicht vor, aber da viele ja damit argumentieren, dass man beim Spinnfischen alles wunderbar mit der Hand landen kann, egal wie groß, wollte ich nur mal zu denken geben, dass sich ein Kescher so oder so lohnt. 

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, wie man aus meinem Post eine C&R Forderung oder ähnliches lesen kann |kopfkrat


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich befasste mich vor einiger Zeit mit dem Fischereistrafrecht und las jedenfalls etwas über den Unterfangkescher als die im Zweifel "waidgerechte Landehilfe". Da Halbwissen gefährlich ist, verspreche ich entsprechende Kommentare bei meinem nächsten Bibliotheksausflug wieder herauszusuchen und Erkenntnisse nachzutragen.


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

und genau das halbwissen ist es was mir keine ruhe lässt.
wie schon gesagt ich hab ja immer mein kescher dabei. nur neulich ists mir mal passiert dass ich ihn m auto vergessen hab weil ich mit meiner baitcaster üben wollte. als ichs gemerkt hatte hab ich ihn geholt. gebraucht hätte ich ihn ja eh nicht aber bei einer kontrolle hätte es dann können blöd aussehn.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> und genau das halbwissen ist es was mir keine ruhe lässt.
> wie schon gesagt ich hab ja immer mein kescher dabei. nur neulich ists mir mal passiert dass ich ihn m auto vergessen hab weil ich mit meiner baitcaster üben wollte. als ichs gemerkt hatte hab ich ihn geholt. gebraucht hätte ich ihn ja eh nicht aber bei einer kontrolle hätte es dann können blöd aussehn.



wenn in den papieren(figes, fivero, gewässerordnung, erlaubnisschein) keine kescherpflicht steht, kann auch bei ner kontrolle nichts passieren.
und wenn ich keinen kescher dabei habe, wo gegen hab ich denn verstoßen, wenn in den papieren nichts von ner kescherpflicht steht?
welchen verstoß will der kontrolleur denn ahnden?

antonio


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich hab eben noch mal ein wenig rumgeschnüffelt und mein Wissen in der alten Heimat Bremen aufgefrischt... Dort ist der Unterfangkescher in §7 der Binnenfischereiverordnung vorgeschrieben:
http://bremen.beck.de/bremen.aspx?vpath=bibdata/ges/BrBinnFischVO/cont/BrBinnFischVO.P7.htm
Die Benutzung hängt jedoch von den jeweiligen Möglichkeiten vor Ort ab.

Das muss relativ neu sein - genauso wie Schonmaß/Schonzeit für Barsch. Die gab es zu meiner Zeit noch nicht...


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

wie jose oben schon schrieb. offensichtlich stand es ja auf dem kontrollzettel vom kontrolleur. ob wohls ja nicht drauf gehöhrt oder dann muss es noch in den papieren stehn. der kontrolleur muss ja auch icht immer freundlich sein.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



> Antonio schrieb:
> wenn in den papieren keine kescherpflicht steht, kann auch bei ner kontrolle nichts passieren.
> und wenn ich keinen Kescher dabei habe, wo gegen hab ich denn verstoßen, wenn in den papieren nichts von ner kescherpflicht steht?
> welchen verstoß will der kontrolleur denn ahnden?



Es ist eben nicht eindeutig. Wenn das Tierschutzgesetz vorsieht, dass man "waidgerechte Landehilfen" zur Hand haben muss, könnte(!) man daraus eventuell (!)einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz kreieren. Das macht vielleicht kein Kontrolleur, aber u.U. irgendein Denunziant. 

User Bubbka will das ja freundlicherweise für uns heraus suchen. Vielleicht warten wir das besser ab, und diskutieren danach weiter.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht eindeutig. Wenn das Tierschutzgesetz vorsieht, dass man "waidgerechte Landehilfen" zur Hand haben muss, könnte(!) man daraus eventuell (!)einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz kreieren. Das macht vielleicht kein Kontrolleur, aber u.U. irgendein Denunziant.
> 
> User Bubbka will das ja freundlicherweise für uns heraus suchen. Vielleicht warten wir das besser ab, und diskutieren danach weiter.



wo sieht das tierschutzgesetz das vor.
interpretiert doch nicht immer solche sachen hinein, die gar nicht drin stehen.
einzig kann man wegen verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz belangt werden, wenn mann dem fisch bei der landung wiederholt und andauernd leiden und schmerzen zufügt.
und dies kann man auch mit kescher tun.
es kommt eben darauf an wie geschickt/ungeschickt ich beim landen vorgehe, egal mit welchem hilfsmittel und deren gibt es mehrere.

antonio


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

also den abschnitt 3 den franky gepostet hat vermisse ich bei uns sowohl im landesfischereigesetz als auch in der ordnung.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

da waidgerechtigkeit der dreh- und _angel_punkt zu sein scheint:
*
ist karpfenknutschen nicht sexuelle nötigung?*


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> also den abschnitt 3 den franky gepostet hat vermisse ich bei uns sowohl im landesfischereigesetz als auch in der ordnung.



franky nannte ja auch die bremer verordnung.

antonio


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



> Antonio schrieb:
> wo sieht das tierschutzgesetz das vor.
> interpretiert doch nicht immer solche sachen hinein, die gar nicht drin stehen.



Ich interpretiere nix. Hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung, ob das verlangt wird. Aber Bubbka meinte ja, dass er dazu mal was gefunden hätte. Das muss, wie ich oben schrieb, nicht unbedingt im Gesetz stehen, sondern kann sich auch aus Kommentaren oder aktuellen Urteilen ergeben. Und die können sogar ganz unterschiedlich sein. Drei Juristen, vier Meinungen. 

Es ist (leider!) nicht alles so klar geregelt, wie wir es gerne hätten.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

in urteilen wirst du dazu nix finden, expliziet zum kescher.
verurteilungen wirst du immer nur finden wegen "zufügen von andauernden, wiederholten, langanhaltenden leiden und schmerzen".
und dies kann eben durch verschiedenste handlungen gegeben sein auch mit kescher.
eine kescherpflicht kann man aus dem tierschutzgesetz nicht herleiten.
jeder kutterkapitän/angler müßte sich dann vor verurteilungen wegen verst0ßes gegen das tieschutzgesetz nicht retten können nur mal so als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Bieroholiker (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> franky nannte ja auch die bremer verordnung.
> 
> antonio



schon klar deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "bei uns", in rlp


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Antonio.
Bei der Ausübung der Fischerei und allen damit zusammenhängenden Maßnahmen ist sicherzustellen, dass den Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zugefügt werden. 
Dies wird durch fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erreicht. Fischwaidgerechtigkeit orientiert sich an den Vorgaben des Tierschutzgesetzes. Und Fischwaidgerechtigkeit schließt eine schonende Landung mittels einer Landehilfe mit ein. In der Regel ist dies, wie ich las und ja noch mit Quellen bestätigen will, der Unterfangkescher. Daraus kann man schließen, dass der Angelberechtigte nur Fischwaidgerecht angelt, wenn er eine Landehilfe (ich Verweise auf das zu dem Unterfangkescher Gesagten) bei sich führt. Tut er dies nicht, kommt § 17 TierSchG in Betracht, da der Angler, der ohne Landehilfe/Kescher unterwegs ist was tut? Richtig, nicht fischwaidgerecht angelt.

Sollte ein Fischereiaufseher, Polizist oder sonst wer garstig sein, so könnte man aus den oben genannten Gründen Anzeige erstatten. Und wie GeorgeB es so schön beschrieben hat, drei Juristen, vier Meinungen. Wenn Staatsanwalt und Richter garstig sind, blöd gelaufen.

Dein Vergleich mit den Kutterkapitänen hinkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Falsch - im Tierschutzgesetz steht nur (explizit der § 17, der die Strafbarkeit regelt) man darf nicht ohne Grund töten. 
Wenn Du zurücksetzt, kannst du dafür schon mal nicht bestraft werden...

Dann kommt in Betracht:


> aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden



auch das kommt nicht in Betracht, es sei denn Du angelst aus "Rohheit"..

Bleibt:


> länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> zufügt.



Ein "nicht Keschern" ist weder länger anhaltend, noch fügt es sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen zu .

Somit ist nicht Keschern in keiner Weise nach dem TSG zu bestrafen.

Wer einen Fisch verwerten will, kann sogar bedenkenlos gaffen, auch mitten durch den Körper.

Da dies weder wiederholend, noch länger andauernd ist und er Fisch sowieso gleich getötet wird.

Setzt bitte nicht immer solchen Unfug in die Welt.

Hier der komplette Gesetzestext zur *Strafbarkeit* nach  dem TSG. 
Das ist das Einzige, was da relevant ist:


> § 17
> 
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Antonio.
> Bei der Ausübung der Fischerei und allen damit zusammenhängenden Maßnahmen ist sicherzustellen, dass den Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zugefügt werden.
> 
> ist das meinung oder gesetz?
> ...





"fischwaid" und "ausübung der fischerei" scheinen deckungsgleiche begriffe zu sein.

dann wäre die einzig mögliche angelei ("möglichst wenig Leiden") die angelei ohne haken. richtig, dann können wir es auch gleich lassen...

wer sich in die untiefen der schwammigen regelungen begibt, der verheddert sich locker bis zum finalen.

ergo: was nicht explizit geschrieben steht, güldet nicht.
tier- und sonstige rechtler hat man sowieso im nacken.

geht also nicht um rechtsklärung sondern um vorausschauende selbstverteidigung in einer natur-/wildnisfernen gesellschaft. 


hätte ich besser "gezähmte" gesagt?


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Angler machen sich die Welt gerne, wie sie Ihnen gefällt. (Nichts für ungut lieber Herr Admin ) Auf der Richterbank urteilen Juristen und nicht Angler. Unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe sind die Jonglierbälle der Juristen. In der Rechtswissenschaft gibt es kaum Fälle, in denen man 1 + 1 = 2 sagen kann. Nein. Es ist 1 + 1 = 3, wenn man will.

Sei es drum, bis ich die werten Herrn Kollegen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, ihren Gedankensalat in Kommentaren niederzuschreiben zitiert habe, enthalte ich mich einstweilen dieser,  Diskussion.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Antonio.
> Bei der Ausübung der Fischerei und allen damit zusammenhängenden Maßnahmen ist sicherzustellen, dass den Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zugefügt werden.
> Dies wird durch fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erreicht. Fischwaidgerechtigkeit orientiert sich an den Vorgaben des Tierschutzgesetzes. Und Fischwaidgerechtigkeit schließt eine schonende Landung mittels einer Landehilfe mit ein.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Angler machen sich die Welt gerne, wie sie Ihnen gefällt. Auf der Richterbank urteilen Juristen und nicht Angler.


Hier dazu eine rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit (auf die ich mich auch beziehe in meinem Posting, wenngleich es da um den 17 im Zusammenhang mit c+r geht, analog passt das trotzdem, diese rechtswissenschaftliche Analyse.) von *Richter* Jendrusch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Daraus nur ein Satz zum Thema "erheblich", der zeigt, dass "nicht Keschern" keinesfalls nach dem TSG bestraft werden kann:


> Das Merkmal „erheblich" dient zur Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen, *so daß nur solches Verhalten strafbar ist, welches Tieren mehr als geringfügige Beeinträchtigungen zufügt. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs werden gewichtige und gravierende Beeinträchtigungen vorausgesetzt, welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen*.[18]


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

In einer gutachterlichen Prüfung hätten wir nun mit Herrn Jendrusch die eine Auffassung. Die andere Auffassung kann gänzlich anders bewerten. Ich bleibe da wie gesagt am Ball, die einst in den Tiefen der Literatur gefundene Meinung ans Licht zu befördern. Und gäbe es die andere(n) Auffassung(en) nicht, gäbe es keine einschlägigen Urteile im Bereich des Fischereistrafrechts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Es gibt keine "einschlägigen" Urteile, das sind (und müssen) alles Einzefallbetrachtungen sein.

Urteile höchstinstanzlicher Gerichte liegen dazu nicht vor.

Siehe dazu auch die Quellenhinweise oben genannten Artikel zu den da besprochenen Urteilen und arbeite die durch.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> In einer gutachterlichen Prüfung hätten wir nun mit Herrn Jendrusch die eine Auffassung. Die andere Auffassung kann gänzlich anders bewerten. Ich bleibe da wie gesagt am Ball, die einst in den Tiefen der Literatur gefundene Meinung ans Licht zu befördern. Und gäbe es die andere(n) Auffassung(en) nicht, gäbe es keine einschlägigen Urteile.



zeig mir ein urteil wo ein angler wegen nichtmitführens eines keschers, wo es nicht expliziet in den gestzen verordnungen steht das ein kescher mitgeführt werden muß, verurteilt wurde.

antonio


----------



## bubbka (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Darum ging es jetzt doch nicht, es ging um Fälle des catch and release... und den Versuch der analogen Anwendung.


----------



## antonio (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

doch genau darum geht es, daß du hier versuchst zu verbreiten, daß das nichtmitführen vom kescher ein verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz ist.

antonio


----------



## Hezaru (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ohne Kescher ziehe ich nie los.
Könnte ja mal was unerwartetes kommen.
Untermasige löse ich aber im Wasser ohne sie anzufassen.

Hab aber auf JouTube schon viele Videos gesehen wo ich mich fragte: Wieso nehmen diese Idioten keinen Kescher wenn sie auf Steinpackungen nichtmal Gummistiefel anhaben?#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Antonio.
> Bei der Ausübung der Fischerei und allen damit zusammenhängenden Maßnahmen ist sicherzustellen, dass den Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zugefügt werden.
> Dies wird durch fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erreicht. Fischwaidgerechtigkeit orientiert sich an den Vorgaben des Tierschutzgesetzes. Und Fischwaidgerechtigkeit schließt eine schonende Landung mittels einer Landehilfe mit ein. In der Regel ist dies, wie ich las und ja noch mit Quellen bestätigen will, der Unterfangkescher. Daraus kann man schließen, dass der Angelberechtigte nur Fischwaidgerecht angelt, wenn er eine Landehilfe (ich Verweise auf das zu dem Unterfangkescher Gesagten) bei sich führt. Tut er dies nicht, kommt § 17 TierSchG in Betracht, da der Angler, der ohne Landehilfe/Kescher unterwegs ist was tut? Richtig, nicht fischwaidgerecht angelt.
> 
> ...



Junge, Junge, was für ein Quark.

Eine Landehilfe hat man mitzuführen wenn das:

- im Fischereigesetz und/oder
- in der Gewässerordnung und/oder
- auf dem Erlaubnisschein

explizit vorgeschrieben ist. 

Ob das landen eines Fisches ohne Landehilfe ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist, hängt von jedem Einzelfall ab. Es bedarf ergo zuerst einmal dem Fang und der (tierschutzwidrigen) Landung eines Fisches, um überhaupt in die Nähe einer mit Erfolgsaussichten behafteten Anzeige zu kommen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch das kommt nicht in Betracht, es sei denn Du angelst aus "Rohheit"..


|kopfkrat

Eigentlich können wir ja nur wegen unserer Rohheit überhaupt zum Angeln gehen:

:mWenn wir gar wären, wär nix meh mit Fischen...


Aber Spaß beiseite:
Ist schon bezeichnend, wie manche versuchen, uns einen Strick zu drehen, indem sie aus irgendwelchen anderen Gesetzen eine generelle Kescherpflicht herleiten...#q

Dabei ist, wie schon oft geschrieben, die Sache so einfach:
Sie besteht NUR dort, wo es explizit erwähnt wird!


Nicht´s desto trotz plädiere ich aber dafür immer einen Kescher mitzumehmen.

Ich selbst war beim Spinnfischen lange Zeit (legal) ohne unterwegs.
Hab meine Räuber ja sowieso immer (z.T. Grip-unterstützt) mit der Hand gelandet.

Inzwischen seh ich das anders:
Hatte mal einen ü70er Karpfen an einem steilen Ufer quer gehakt...
Zum Glück hatte ich einen Kescher dabei.
Ohne hätte ich nur die Schnur abreißen und den Fisch mitsamt Stahlvorfach seinem Schicksal überlassen können.

Ein Bekannter der nur spinnt schimpft auch ständig über unsere Kescherpflicht. 
Er hat das Problem inzwischen ganz praktisch gelöst:
Mit einem (Alibi)Watkescher, den er, in Watanglermanier, auf dem Rücken trägt.


----------



## Sneep (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Hallo,

Ralle24 hat es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.

Eine Verpflichtung zum Mitführen eines Fangkeschers kann sich ergeben aus:
-dem jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz/der Landesfischereiordnung (in NRW nicht der Fall)
- der Gewässerordnung des Vereins
- dem Erlaubnisschein.

Sonst bin ich nicht verpflichtet einen Kescher mitzuführen.
Wenn ich den Kescher nicht mitführe, füge ich ja noch keinem Fisch Leiden oder Qualen zu, somit kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Erst wenn die Landung anschließend schiefgeht und ich den Fisch beim Landen verletze, könnte man mir daraus einen Strick drehen. 
Das ist aber auch dann der Fall, wenn es keine Pflicht zum mitführen des Keschers gibt.

Es gibt sicher erfahrene Angler, die Fische auch ohne Kescher sicher und waidgerecht landen können. 

Jetzt hält sich natürlich jeder für erfahren

Im Zweifelsfall besser keschern, als dem Hecht mit der Patschehand die Kiemenbögen neu zu sortieren.
Bei einem grossen Karpfen gestaltet sich die Landung mit der Hand mitunter auch deswegen schwierig, weil keine Handgriffe dran sind. Ohne Flachufer kann ich nur beten, dass keiner der Zuschauer eine Kamera dabei hat.
Sonst kann ich mich am Abend im Fernsehen bewundern....bei den funny clips.

Es gibt aber auch Situationen, wo es besser ist ohne Kescher zu arbeiten.
An unserem Fluss ist der Kescher  durch die Gewässerordnung vorgeschrieben. Beim Watfischen mit der Fliege und Haken ohne Widerhaken ist es besser die untermaßige Äsche im Wasser abzuhaken da im Keschernetz die Schleimhaut leidet.
Dann kommt der Kescher nur zum Einsatz wenn es ohne nicht mehr geht.

Kescher mitführen: Ja, auch wenn er nicht vorgeschrieben ist.
Kescher einsetzen: Entscheidung vor Ort

Die Freiheit nehm ich mir.:q

SnEEp


----------



## wusel345 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal einbringen. Da meine Prüfung ja schon lange zurück liegt und fast nach Ende der Steinzeit war möchte ich berichten, uns wurde beigebracht: *ein Angler hat unbedingt mitzuführen und auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen (Fischereierlaubnisschein ist logisch) einen Kescher, einen Hakenlöser, ein Messer, ein Maßband und einen Fischtöter.* Ohne diese Sachen gehe ich auch heute nicht los.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mich auch mal einbringen. Da meine Prüfung ja schon lange zurück liegt und fast nach Ende der Steinzeit war möchte ich berichten, uns wurde beigebracht: *ein Angler hat unbedingt mitzuführen und auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen (Fischereierlaubnisschein ist logisch) einen Kescher, einen Hakenlöser, ein Messer, ein Maßband und einen Fischtöter.* Ohne diese Sachen gehe ich auch heute nicht los.



So habe ich das auch gelernt, fehlt nur noch eine Rachensperre für die Raubfischangler. Mußte bei Kontrolle auch vorgezeigt werden, wenn man auf Hecht aus war.


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch gelernt, fehlt nur noch eine Rachensperre für die Raubfischangler. Mußte bei Kontrolle auch vorgezeigt werden, wenn man auf Hecht aus war.



schon schlimm, was für ein dummzeug in sportfischerprüfungsvorbereitungen vermittelt wurde. scheint heute nicht besser zu sein.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Moin Jose,

ich habe meine Prüfung Anfang der 70er gemacht und mir auch eine Rachensperre gekauft. War rausgeschmissenes Geld, denn ich habe sie nie bei einem Hecht angewendet. Das war mir zu brutal. Ebenso hab ich mir damals einen Gaff gekauft. Warum? Wozu? Keine Ahnung. Wollte ich wohl einfach auch haben. War schön spitz, das Teil. Der hängt seit Urzeiten in der Garage an der Wand. Gebraucht hatte ich ihn einmal, um einen dicken Ast aus nem Tümpel zu ziehen. Dafür sind die Dinger gut.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Da ich seit mehr als 46 Jahre einen Angelschein besitze, gehöre ich in NRW zu der Gruppe, die keine Prüfung machen mußte.

Dennoch habe ich einen Lehrgang (als Mitglied der Jugendgruppe meines Vereins) besucht. Damals fand das Ganze auf freiwilliger Basis statt, über eine Prüfungspflicht wurde zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch diskutiert. Mein Prüfungszeugnis trägt die Nr.: 00095 und wurde im Dezember 1972 ausgestellt.

Habe sogar im Lehrgang das Anködern eines lebenden Köderfisch gelernt .


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...
> Habe sogar im Lehrgang das Anködern eines lebenden Köderfisch gelernt .



D A S war noch vorbereitung aufs anglerleben :m

bin im übrigen auch ein '72er, übernahmeregelung, ohne rachensperre und so - aber immer mit achtung vor der kreatur.
wird, glaub ich, heute noch immer nicht gelehrt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mich auch mal einbringen. Da meine Prüfung ja schon lange zurück liegt und fast nach Ende der Steinzeit war möchte ich berichten, uns wurde beigebracht: *ein Angler hat unbedingt mitzuführen und auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen (Fischereierlaubnisschein ist logisch) einen Kescher, einen Hakenlöser, ein Messer, ein Maßband und einen Fischtöter.* Ohne diese Sachen gehe ich auch heute nicht los.



Es stimmt, das sowas auf den Lehrgängen erzählt und auch abgeprüft wurde.

Allerdings haben Lehrmeinungen aus dieser unsinnigen Prüfung keinerlei juristischen Bestand, wenn sie nicht vom Gesetz abgedeckt sind.


----------



## Lazarus (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es stimmt, das sowas auf den Lehrgängen erzählt und auch abgeprüft wurde.
> 
> Allerdings haben Lehrmeinungen aus dieser unsinnigen Prüfung keinerlei juristischen Bestand, wenn sie nicht vom Gesetz abgedeckt sind.


Sollte man den Anfängern im Lehrgang also erzählen, dass Kescher unnötiger Firlefanz sind, weil sie von rechtlicher Seite nicht zwingend verlangt werden? #c

ICH habe in der Regel jedenfalls einen Kescher dabei und finde ihn oft nützlich. Rechtliche Korinthenkackerei hin oder her.


----------



## Sneep (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Hallo,

ich halte es für gut, wenn man den angehenden Anglern auf dem Lehrgang beibringt, dass Landehilfen in fast allen Situationen zum waidgerechten Angeln dazugehören.

Man sollte aber den Leuten auch nicht erzählen das wäre gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.
Da fragen sie mal den Lehrgangsleiter ihrs Vertrauens,  ob der das weiß. Ich bin skeptisch.

"Das war schon immer so", ist in diesem Zusammenhang keine befriedigende Antwort.

sneep


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Finde die Diskusion nicht so toll.Wie groß muß denn ein 
 Kescher sein für ein top Gewässer in dem von Stichling bis
 zwei Meter Wels alles vorkommt?;+


----------



## Lazarus (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Finde die Diskusion nicht so toll.Wie groß muß denn ein
> Kescher sein für ein top Gewässer in dem von Stichling bis
> zwei Meter Wels alles vorkommt?;+


Wieder die Korinthen...
Gegenfrage, an der du merkst wie unsinnig dein Einwand ist: Wie dick muss denn die Schnur sein, mit der man an einem Gewässer angeln kann, in dem vom Stichling bis zum zwei Meter Wels alles vorkommt?

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Angle ich auf grße Fische, habe ich einen großen, stabilen Kescher dabei. Beim leichten Spinnfischen am Forellenbach nehme ich den 40cm Kescher mit gummiertem Netz mit. Somiit bin ich in 90% der Fälle passend ausgerüstet. 100%ige Sicherheit gibts nicht, auch nicht beim Angeln.

Ich überlege schon länger, zusätzlich ein Gaff mit zum Spinnfischen zu nehmen, für den Fall dass wirklich mal ein Hecht beißt, der den Kescher überfordert.
Bisher ist es allerdings bei der Überlegung geblieben.


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Vom Kescher bin ich weitgehend abgekommen. Die modernen Lip- Gripper sind m.E. schonender- bei richtiger Bedienung. Oder stranden, wenn man das Tier entnehmen will (z.B. Watangeln Ostsee).
 Die Mindestmasse markiere ich auf Rutengriff- oder blank.
 Wenn Totschläger, dann was massives- zum Beispiel ein Fäustelstiel aus dem Baumarkt- und nicht so ein Design- Priest.


----------



## bubbka (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Kommentar zum Tatbestand der quälerischen Tiermisshandlung bei Interesse zum Nachlesen (in weiteren Nachweisen auch der ausdrückliche Hinweis auf die *Gegenmeinung zur Auffassung von Jendrusch*):

Metzger in: Erbs/Kohlhaas Strafrechtliche Nebengesetze, Tierschutzgesetz § 17 Rn. 26-38, 195. Ergänzungslieferung 2013.


Ganz bewusst verzichte ich auf eine eigene Zusammenfassung, da viele hier sowieso nicht glauben/verstehen, was sie nicht selbst gelesen haben. 

Bleibt nur Festzuhalten, und das geht insbesondere an den lieben Admin: "Unfug" verzapfte hier bislang keiner. Die meinung eines Juristen als bindend anzusehen ist grob fahrlässig und falsch. Die Mitführpflicht einer Landehilfe mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung zu bringen ist alles andere als "Unfug".


----------



## Lazarus (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Bubka, die meisten hier werden keinen Zugang zu diesem Text haben, oder ihn zumindest nicht wirklich verstehen.

Eine Zusammenfassung ist deshalb durchaus von Interesse. Falls du dir die Mühe machen willst, zumindest ich würde es sehr begrüßen. Falls man das wider Erwarten doch online nachlesen kann, bitte ich um einen Link.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



bubbka schrieb:


> Kommentar zum Tatbestand der *quälerischen Tiermisshandlung* bei Interesse zum Nachlesen (in weiteren Nachweisen auch der ausdrückliche Hinweis auf die *Gegenmeinung zur Auffassung von Jendrusch*):




Moin,

Eben doch Papperlapapp - eine Meinung bleibt eine Meinung bleibt eine Meinung.

Rechtlich bindend ist sie *nicht *.

Viele können Vieles schreiben, gesetzliche Verankerung ist das Zauberwort.

Ist eine Landehilfe weder im LFG , noch in den Bestimmungen des Erlaubnisscheines zwingend vorgeschrieben, gibt es keine allgemeingehaltene Angriffsfläche.

Das sollte eigentlich jeder Jurastudent wissen bzw. das Semester ggf. wiederholen.

Auch ist hier kontrovers zur laienhaften Verallgemeinerung immer der *Einzel*-Fall entscheidend.

Nun weiterhin viel Spass beim Schmökern - es kann doch Vieles dennoch unterhalten, was mancher Autor meint, als Allgemeingültig definieren zu müssen.

Entscheidender (viel) sind im Zusammenhang aber bereits gefällte Urteile - in Punkto unbeschriebener Kescherpflicht wird man aber keine Verurteilung finden.

Gar keine.

Viel Vergnügen beim weiteren Unfug - Schreiben und Meinungs-Aufdrücken |supergri

R.S.


----------



## Nüsser (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Eben doch Papperlapapp - eine Meinung bleibt eine Meinung bleibt eine Meinung.
> 
> ...



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, das sage ich Dir als Jurist. Auslegung von Gesetzen ist das Stichwort, das ist das, was Richter in erster Linie machen. Und wenn der Richter, vor dem Du ärgerlicherweise gelandet bist, das TSchG ärgerlicherweise so auslegt, wie in der angegebenen Kommentarstelle geschehen, dann bekommt die *Meinung* des Richters plötzlich doch eine gewisse Relevanz für Dich. Anders eben, wenn der Richter Jendrusch überzeugender findet in seiner Argumentation.

Fakt ist aber, dass eine Auslegung des TSchG zweifellos in beide Richtungen möglich ist, mit dem Ergebnis, dass je nach Richter es dazu kommen könnte, dass man verknackt wird, weil eine Landung ohne Landungshilfe schiefging. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man somit jedenfalls MIT einer solchen im Gepäck.

Andere Seite der Medaille ist freilich, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Staatsanwaltschaften genug wichtigeres zu tun haben, als dass sie sich ohne Not mit derlei Randproblemen abgeben würden. Sowas würde in aller Regel - ggf. gegen Geldauflage - eingestellt, sofern nicht gerade die Presse auf den Barrikaden ist oder so. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man da keine Urteile finden wird, wie auch generell wegen Tierquälerei kaum etwas passiert.


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

|supergri hallo Lazarus ,danke für die Korinthen,beim Ballsport
 nennt man das Eigentor.
 Wollte nur aufzeigen wie sinnlos eine Keschermitführungspflicht ist ,denn man muß immer davon
 ausgehen  den größten Fisch zu landen obwohl ja nur
 ein kleinerer beißen sollte. 
 Hab mal durchgezählt,hab grad sieben Kescher und drei
 Gaffs.


----------



## seebarsch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Also liebe Leserinnen und Leser
Fakt ist,  dass Wierbeltieren nur aus Vernünftigen Gründen Leid oder schaden zugefügt werden darf.
wenn der vernünftige Grund nicht gegeben ist ist das Gesetz gebrochen also gesetzesbruch? !
ein wasserlebewesen dem Element in den es lebt zuentziehen um es zu fotografieren weil man es ja wiedermal erbeutet hat................#q#q#q#q7


----------



## dorsch20 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Hoffentlich gibt es hier bald Einigkeit. 
Sonst weiß keiner, ob er zum Heringsangeln im Frühjahr einen Kescher mitführen und sich zum Gespött der Leute machen muss.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, das sage ich Dir als Jurist. Auslegung von Gesetzen ist das Stichwort, das ist das, was Richter in erster Linie machen. Und wenn der Richter, vor dem Du ärgerlicherweise gelandet bist, das TSchG ärgerlicherweise so auslegt, wie in der angegebenen Kommentarstelle geschehen, dann bekommt die *Meinung* des Richters plötzlich doch eine gewisse Relevanz für Dich. Anders eben, wenn der Richter Jendrusch überzeugender findet in seiner Argumentation.
> 
> Fakt ist aber, dass eine Auslegung des TSchG zweifellos in beide Richtungen möglich ist, mit dem Ergebnis, dass je nach Richter es dazu kommen könnte, dass man verknackt wird, weil eine Landung ohne Landungshilfe schiefging. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man somit jedenfalls MIT einer solchen im Gepäck.
> 
> Andere Seite der Medaille ist freilich, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Staatsanwaltschaften genug wichtigeres zu tun haben, als dass sie sich ohne Not mit derlei Randproblemen abgeben würden. Sowas würde in aller Regel - ggf. gegen Geldauflage - eingestellt, sofern nicht gerade die Presse auf den Barrikaden ist oder so. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man da keine Urteile finden wird, wie auch generell wegen Tierquälerei kaum etwas passiert.




Moin,

auf die Meinung des Richters kommt es selbstverständlich an !

Richter halten sich aber "bequemer Weise" an die Grundlage im Gesetz und schauen auch auf vorangegangene Urteile.


Normalerweise wird zuerst geschaut, ob der Kescher vorgeschrieben war.
War dies nicht der Fall, wird die Luft schon dünn in Punkto Kescherzwang.

Dann wird im Einzelfall geschaut, was passiert ist und ob fahrlässig/vorsätzlich gehandelt wurde.

Hätte hätte, Fahrrad-Kette ... aus dem Tierschutzgesetz "unterschwellig" Kescherzwang abzuleiten ist doch nun wirklich extrem unwahrscheinlich...Stichwort "quälerische Tiermisshandlung" (welch eine Wortkreation, da hüpft das Herz eines jeden Peta - Tierrechtlers)

Aber ich bitte dennoch um Veröffentlichung entsprechend angelehnter Urteile.

R.S.


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

ist ja alles schön und gut.

einen expliziten gesetzlichen zwang zur mitführung eines käschers gibt es also nicht.
das ganze gedrisse leitet sich also aus dem tierschutzgesetz ab.

vorbehaltlich einer anordnung des scheinausstellers gibt es also keine mitführungspflicht.

erst recht auch keinen verstoß gegen das tierschutzgesetz, wie auch, wie soll ich einem fisch leid zufügen, wenn ich ihn noch nicht am haken hab.

dann erst könnte "unnötiges leiden" entstehen.

'ne mitführpflicht zur verhinderung tierschutzwidrigen verhaltens zu begründen ist für mich so sinnig wie die verpflichtung für fußgänger, einen erste-hilfe-kasten mitzuführen, da doch allgemeine hilfspflicht besteht.

(im wasser abhaken oder rasch in die jagdgründe schicken. käscher ist für mich pflicht zur eigensicherung auf buhnen)


----------



## aal_krause (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Die Annahmen nützen nichts, wenn man aus dem Verein fliegt, indem man gerne bleiben würde. dann viel Spaß beim Einklagen auf Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Hallo in die Runde,



> Die Annahmen nützen nichts, wenn man aus dem Verein fliegt, indem man gerne bleiben würde. dann viel Spaß beim Einklagen auf Wiedereinstieg.


Ein wahres Wort.

Ich sag ja nehmt einfach einen Kescher mit und gut ist's (Fischwaidgerechtigkeit) was soll die ganze drumrum Rederei ohne Kescher ist das Risiko auf Ärger einfach zu groß wenn ich angeln bin dann will ich meine Ruhe haben und mich nicht über irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten mit Fischereiaufsehern oder ähnlichen Personen ärgern.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Bin ich froh dass es bei uns vereinsintern eine Pflicht zur Mitführung eines Keschers gibt und ich meinen inneren Che-Quevara zu Hause lassen kann. :vik:

Übrigens, *weil ich das Handlandung-ist-am-schonensten-Pseudoargument nicht mehr hören kann*: 
Nirgendwo ist das Keschern Pflicht. Es geht, wenn überhaupt, um das Mitführen eines Keschers. Es wird jedem frei gestellt, ob er sich vor Ort in der jeweiligen Situation doch für die Handlandung entscheidet. Es gibt Situationen, in denen die Handlandung schonender für den Fisch ist. Und es gibt Situationen da ist es das Keschern.

Niemand wird zum Keschern gezwungen. 

Und dass man *dazu genötigt wird* einen Kescher mitzuführen, um *den Fisch* vor der Fehlentscheidung des Anglers *zu schützen*, dass die Handlandung (oder Gripper, oder Gaff, oder[...]) immer die schonendere Variante für den Fisch ist, finde ich durchaus *waidgerecht*. #h

Es gibt so viele tolle Kescher, die wahrlich kein Transportproblem mehr mit sich bringen. Stellt euch doch einfach nicht so an und investiert eure Energie für wichtige Themen.


----------



## fordfan1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

@Ronny Kohlmann

Ich wollte zwar grade meine nicht relevante Meinung zu diesem Thema schreiben,aber passender wie du hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können. :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nix schreiben, aber 13-Seiten Gejammer konnte ich dann doch nicht unkommentiert lassen. Ich hoffe die Waschweiber verzeihen mir. 

(Danke fürs positive Feedback!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass es bei uns vereinsintern eine Pflicht zur Mitführung eines Keschers gibt und ich meinen inneren Che-Quevara zu Hause lassen kann. :vik:
> 
> Übrigens, *weil ich das Handlandung-ist-am-schonensten-Pseudoargument nicht mehr hören kann*:
> Nirgendwo ist das Keschern Pflicht. Es geht, wenn überhaupt, um das Mitführen eines Keschers. Es wird jedem frei gestellt, ob er sich vor Ort in der jeweiligen Situation doch für die Handlandung entscheidet. Es gibt Situationen, in denen die Handlandung schonender für den Fisch ist. Und es gibt Situationen da ist es das Keschern.
> ...




Du hast in der Sache vollkommen Recht.

Im Prinzip geht es aber darum diejenigen in die Schranken zu weisen, die nicht nur meinen den Geßler persönlich grüßen zu müssen, sondern auch dessen Hüte. Und die dazu noch der Auffassung sind, dass wäre gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.


----------



## fordfan1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*

Ich werde mal einige der Schreiber hier mitnehmen an mein Hausgewässer,da befische ich viele Stellen nicht weil sie sogar mit meinem Kescher unereichbar sind.

Das stelle ich mir lustig vor,Leute mit LipGrips und fahlen Flossen von der Handlandung stehen an einem knapp neun Meter hohen Steilufer und lamentieren wer denn nun runter muss,da ja keiner nen Kescher dabei haben musste 

#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was ist Pflicht beim Angeln?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auch nix schreiben, aber 13-Seiten Gejammer konnte ich dann doch nicht unkommentiert lassen.* Ich hoffe die Waschweiber verzeihen mir. *
> 
> (Danke fürs positive Feedback!)






Ich verzeihe Dir :vik::m

Sinnvoll ist der Kescher allemal ! 

R.S.


----------

